# Clearinghouse rejects assistance



## WendySPeters (May 2, 2017)

We seem to be getting a lot of rejects stating an "entity code" is required...  Here is the exact reject

A1: 19:QC

A1 Acknowledgement/Receipt-the claim has been received.  This does not mean the claim has been accepted to adjudication.
19: Entity acknowledges receipt of claim/encounter.  This change effective 11/1/2010: Entity acknowledges receipt of claim/encounter.  Note This code requires use of an Entity Code.
QC: Patient

My dilemma I have NO CLUE how to fix.  Can someone please please direct me where to look for assistance on correcting this.  Ive looked on Medicare,  Washington Publishing Company, and a few commercial plans without being able to find assistance.


----------



## Arbed (May 6, 2017)

*Entity Code*

Hello,
I have had the same issue with Change Health, formerly Emdeon. What I found regarding "patient" is some ID numbers require a "person code". So at the end of each ID # you might need to check and see if there is a 00,01,02 etc... 
So here in Oregon we have a lot of Providence Health plans hat require these. If the fathers ID is 1001000-00 He is the policy holder. The mother might be 1001000-01 child 1001000-02 and so on. 

Hope that helps.


----------

